# مشروع سباكة معادن



## احمد ادرى (24 مارس 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​_انا اسمى احمد من الاسكندريه طالب فى المعهد الفنى الصناعى بقويسنا فى اخر سنه وان شاء الله نفسى اخش كليه هندسه وياريت تساعدونى وعاوز معلومات كثيره عن السباكه باللغه العربيه والصور علشان السباكه دى هى مشروع التخرج بتاعى واطلب منكم الرد بسرعه_
​_ولكم جزيل الشكررررررررررررر_
_............................._​


----------



## أيهم محمود (29 أبريل 2008)

_ الخطوات العامة الواجب مراعاتها عند تصميم قالب رملي :_

_1- __رسم مساقط المنتج النهائي مع القطاعات المناسبة موضحاً عليها الأبعاد ._

_2- __دراسة أولية متكاملة للقطعة المعطاة و كيفية سباكتها أي اقتراح طريقة توضعها في الريزك الرملي, و تحديد مستويات الفصل وجهاز الصب الملحق وأماكن وجود النوى.....الخ_

_3- __رسم مساقط النموذج الخشبي أخذين بعين الاعتبار مقدار تقلص المعدن وحمالات النوى وعلاوات التشغيل وأقسام النموذج الخشبي والمرضعات..........._

_4- __حساب أبعاد نظام الصب و وزن المسبوكة (وزن المعدن الذي سيوضع في البوتقة)_
_ وزن المسبوكة =(وزن القطعة المسبوكة +وزن جهاز الصب +وزن المرضعات)__1.1_
_5- __رسم مساقط قالب الضب المقترح (الريزك الرملي)_
_Ì __المسقط الأمامي قطاع كامل بعد نزع النموذج الخشبي (حال السكب بالرمل)_
_Ì __المسقط الأفقي للريزك السفلي مرفوع عنه الريزك العلوي._
_Ì __المسقط الجانبي مع قطاع إن لزم ._

_6- __دراسة ورسم مساقط ومنظور علبة النواة و النواة موضحاً عليها قنوات التهوية و وسائل التدعيم كالقضبان ... ونوع الرمال المستخدمة والمواد الرابطة و مواصفاتها._
_7- __اقتراح طريقة السكب في حال كانت كمية الإنتاج __10__قطع و__100 __قطعة و__1000__ قطعة و__10000__ قطعة._



ولكن قبل حساب نظام الصب نحدد وزن المسبوكة G :
 (وزن المرضعات)G1 + (وزن المنتج ) G0 = G 
وبما أن المسبوكة ذات أبعاد غير معقدة و متناظرة ،لذلك لا حاجة لوجود المرضعات والتي تزيد من كمية المعدن المصهور اللازمة أثناء الصب وتحتاج لعمليات تشغيل بعد فك القالب الرملي.
و باعتبار معدن المسبوكة هو من الفولاذ المقاوم للصدأ ( 8.03gr/cm3= γ) , ولدينا حجم النموذج V=131cm3 

1- حوض الصب : تحدد أبعاد حوض الصب من كمية المعدن الذي سيحتويه حوض الصب و بالتالي 
وزن المعدن في حوض الصب:
​ q : وزن المعدن في حوض الصب
 : عامل الملء (3 )
G : وزن المسبوكة
Z : زمن الملء ويعطى بالعلاقة :
​K : عامل يعتمد على سماكة جدار المسبوكة (K=2.2 ) من الجدول
​​
حساب أبعاد حوض الصب :
ويتم حسابه من الجدول وبما أن قناة الصب وحيدة فيتم ايجادها وفق النسب التالية
b : l : h = 1 : 1.6 : 0.7​
باعتبار h=100mm l=228.6 mm b=142.85 mm
ارتفاع مكان الصب 100 mm عن الفتحة العليا لقناة الصب الرئيسية ​2-حساب الضاغط الفعلي الوسطي HP من العلاقة : 
​
نختار ضاغط نظام الصب100+20 ) )H=120mm و بالتالي يكون لدينا
 لأن الصب علوي ​3-حساب المقطع العرضي لقنوات التوزيع : تحسب من العلاقة التالية

حيث2.256= Z (زمن الصب)
ومن الجدول لدينا أيضا : μ=0.42 ,  β=0.31 للفولاذ 

​باختيار مقطع قناة التوزيع على شكل شبه منحرف متساوي الساقين وذو الأبعاد العيارية التالية : 

​
_4-حساب مقاطع عناصر نظام الصب:_ ذلك من العلاقة : 

أ- حساب مساحة مقطع مجمع الخبث : 
نختار مقطع مجمع الخبث على شكل شبه منحرف قاعدته a)) وبالحساب نجد : a=1.1cm=11mm​


​​ب- حساب قناة الصب الرئيسية :
يعين المقطع السفلي لقناة الصب من العلاقة : 
​يحسب قطر المقطع العلوي باعتبار الميل5% =∆ : 
 بالتقريب للأبعاد العيارية​
​_5- حساب الأوزان الواجب إضافتها إلى سطح الريزك العلوي للقالب _
وتحسب من العلاقةالتالية:
:الوزن المراد إضافته.
:وزن الريزك العلوي الفارغ.
:وزن الرمل في الريزك العلوي.
- أبعاد الريزك (250*300*300) mm 
- الوزن النوعي للمعدن المنصهر : 8.03 gr/cm3 
- الوزن النوعي لخليط الرمل المستعمل في تشكيل القالب : 1.67 gr/cm3 

*1- *حساب قوى دافعة أرخميد س : 
​​
2_- حساب وزن الرمل الموجود في الريزك العلوي : _
​​و باعتبار وزن الريزك : 

و بالتالي نلاحظ أن : =-5.491 أي أنه لا حاجة لاضافة أية أوزان أثناء الصب.


----------



## أيهم محمود (29 أبريل 2008)

يعمل المعمل بطاقة إنتاجية يومية 15جرار يومياً – تم تطوير الجرار ليكون ذو نظام هيدروليكي في القيادة .
يقسم المعمل إلى خمسة أقسام منها قسم السباكة و المعالجة و التشكيل و..
يمكن أن تقسم السباكة إلى :
§ السباكة في قوالب .
§ السباكة المستمرة (بيليت الحديد في حماه)
والسباكة في قوالب تقسم إلى :
Ì  السباكة في القوال الرملية .
Ì  السباكة في القوالب المعدنية.
يستخدم المعمل السباكة في القوالب الرملية وتنتج بهذه الطريقة العديد من القطع الميكانيكية الكبيرة و الصغيرة و التي تخص صناعة الجرار منها الكرتير (حوض الزيت) ، الجسر بين الإطارات الأمامية .



متطلبات عملية السباكة:
Å رمل السباكة (حديث ومستخدم): المستخدم يعاد تأهيله باستخدام الآلات الهزازة التي تعمل فك ما تبقى في المل من روابط. ويتم تجميع الرمل ضمن مستودع تحت الأرض ليتم نقله ورفعه عند اللزوم وليتم إضافة المواد الرابطة (حسب المسبوكة). ولكل مسبوكة رمل سباكة خاص ومواصفات معينة (رطوبة – تركيب – مواد رابطة مدى تماسك............)
Å رمل خاص لصناعة الأنوية .
Å مواد رابطة .
Å المادة الأولية (المعدن المراد سباكته ).
فرن للصهر ويستخدم المعمل أفران كهربائية سعة كل منها 3Ton . (المادة الأساس لعملية الصهر هي الخردة الداخلية من المعمل وخاصة المسبوكات الفاشلة ونظام الصب، ويتم تزويد الفرن بالخردة عن طريق مغناطيس كهربائي .
​كل وجبة تستغرق حوالي ثلاث ساعات وهناك أفران حديثة تستغرق ساعة ونصف لإتمام عملية الصهر .
Å ريازك، الريزك: هو صندوق معدني مفتوح من الأعلى والأسفل .
ولكل مسبوكة يصنع لها قالب مؤلف من ريزكين على الأقل .ويمكن أن نقول أن الريزك هو المجال المحدد للقالب الرملي . ويستخدم المعمل ريازك وزن كل منها حوالي 150Kg وللريازك دلائل على الجانبين للتوضع الصحيح فوق بعضها البعض وقد يكون للريزك مقابض يدوية (الريازك الخفيفة)ولكن بما أن الريازك ثقيلة في المعمل لذلك يتم نقلها عبر مجموعة من الاسطوانات المتقاربة و عمل يقوم بالدفع.
Å وسائل نقل ورفع .
Å آلات تصنيع القالب الرملي والأنوية.
Å الخبرة : وتحت هذا البند يقوم المعمل بإقامة دورات تدريبية و تأهيلية للعمال من أجل رفع الكفاءة العملية . 
​القالب الرملي يتكون من :
× ريزك سفلي 
× ريزك علوي .
× قناة صب رئيسية .
× مجمع خبث.
× أنوية إن لزم الأمر. 
× مرضعات إن لزم الأمر.
× فتحات تنفيس .
× قمع (حوض) صب.
فتحات التنفيس: يتم الاستفادة منها في الاستدلال على أن عملية السكب قد انتهت، ويمكن الاستدلال كذلك عن طريق توقف جريان المعدن المصهور في القناة الرئيسية.
ومن الممكن تكوين أكثر من مسبوكة ضمن القالب إذا كانت صغيرة لاقتصادية الطريقة هذه.
يتم التحضير المسبق للقوالب بشكل كاف من أجل اقتصادية عملية الصهر.

خطوات العمل:
وضع النموذج (الجزء السفلي من النموذج الموجود تحت خط الفصل ،أو النموذج كله إذا كان التجويف كله في الريزك السفلي وهو من الحديد ليتحمل الصدمات المقدمة من آلة الرك "وهي تشبه في مبدأ عملها آلة تشكيل الخفان" من أجل إتمام عملية الرك و تماسك القالب) على طاولة العمل مع تنظيف مسبق للطاولة لضمان استواء النموذج، ثم يتم تثبيت الريزك السفلي على الطاولة عن طريق دلائل وبراغي و مقامط، وبعدها يتم إضافة الرمل المجهز لعملية تشكيل القالب وذلك عن طريق ناقل حلزوني ثم يعمل إلى الصدم وفق المحورz نحو الأعلى و الأسفل مما يساعد الرمل على التراص و التماسك .
الكبس من الأعلى عن طريق مكبس (كبسة وحيدة).
.بعدها يقل الريزك 180 درجة مع بقاء النموذج في مكانه .
يوضع الريزك العلوي فوق السفلي ويتم ضمان التوضع الصحيح بواسطة أوتاد التثبيت (وقد تكون هناك براغي لضمان عملية التثبيت و التخلص من تأثير قوّة دافعة أرخميدس).
تشكيل مجموعة التغذية (قناة صب رئيسية، حوض الصب، مرضعات) وذلك بوضعها شاقولياً (لم نلاحظ استعمال المرضعات في المعمل).
ثم يوضع الرمل ويتم الرك بشكل جيد وأما فتحات التنفيس فتصنع بغرز قضيب ضمن الرمل حتى التجويف.
يتم بعد ذلك رفع الريزك العلوي وإزالة النماذج وتشكيل قنوات التوزيع ومجمع الخبث بالحفر ضمن الرمل الموجود في الريزك السفلي .
تثبت الأنوية في أماكنها المصممة م قبل لنموذج وقد تستخدم عمليات التثبيت براغي.


الأنوية :
تعامل معاملة خاصة في التشكيل حيث يتم تشكيلها برمل يدعى الرمل الأخضر وهنا يجب أن تكون الرمل نظيفة قبل أن يضاف الزيت الصناعي والحمض ثم يوضع الخليط في الخلاط ليتم المزج بشكل نهائي وبعدها يتم طبع النواة بوضع كمية من المزيج في القالب المعدني يتلو ذلك عملية الشوي في فرن الأنوية حيث تكتسب النواة المتانة المطلوبة.
وظيفة النواة: 
تشكيل فراغات المسبوكة ولاحظنا وظيفة أخرى وهي إتمام الطبعة في الفالب الرملي نظراً لصعوبة التشكيل ابتداءً من النموذج.
ملاحظة: قد تصنع الأنوية من المعدن.
عملية السكب:
يتم نقل المصهور من الفرن إلى مكان السكب عن طريق بوتقة يتم نقلها على عدة مراحل:
1- رافعة جسرية أولى :موجودة في منطقة عمليات الصهر وهذه الرافعة تنقل البوتقة بين السكة وموضع البوتقة على الفرن 
 2-عربة تتحرك على سكة تصل بين الصهر والسكب.
3- رافعة جسرية ثانية :تسمح بنقل البوتقة من قالب إلى آخر.
يتم ملء البوتقة بالمصهور عن طريق إمالة الفرن نحو البوتقة وبعد تركيبها على العربة يتم إضافة مادة إلى المصهور تساعد على تخميد تطاير الشرر كما تساعد على تجميع الخبث وإزالته قبل البدء بعملية السكب.
يقوم على عملية السكب :
1-الرافعة الجسرية الثانية التي تحمل البوتقة المملوءة إلى الموضع الصحيح من القوالب الجاهزة للسكب ؛عند إمالة البوتقة يكون السكب فوق حوض الصب تماماً و على ارتفاع مناسب.
2- عامل يقوم بتدوير البوتقة عن طريق عتلتين .
3- عامل يقوم بإشعال الغاز المنطلق من فتحات التنفيس وهذه النيران يمكن من خلالها الاستدلال على انتهاء عملية السكب وامتلاء جوف القالب الرملي بالمعدن المصهور و ذلك عندما تخمد هذه النيران كما يستدل على انتهاء عملية السكب من امتلاء حوض الصب بالمعدن وعدم جريانه نحو الداخل .
تستغرق عملية التبريد وبشكل طبيعي حوالي 3ساعات .


----------



## ابو معتصم (29 أبريل 2008)

معلومات قيمة جزاك الله خير


----------



## أنلييزر (18 يوليو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا فى انتظار المزيد


----------



## Auday mohamad (17 ديسمبر 2009)

ارجو الحصول على مساعدة عن السباكة باستخدام co2 بالعربية مع الصور


----------



## a7mdtito (17 ديسمبر 2009)

ميرسي اوي ع المعلومات القيمه
بجد افدتني كتير اوي


----------



## ola bassam (6 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم ياجماعة بدي مساعدة في برنامج يقوم بتصميم القوالب دون الحاجة لعمل اختبار عملي هذا البرنامج يقوم على توضيح كيف لازم يكون شكل القالب ثم نطبقه عملي اسمه على ما أظن sand casting simulation software انا اريد النسخة الأولية أرجو المساعدة


----------



## ahmad algabalawy (19 أغسطس 2010)

افادكم الله وزاد في علمكم


----------

